# Australian seeds



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys, has anyone from Australia ordered seeds of web sites like nirvana.com i would just like to know if its safe and if you had any problems,
cheers


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Bushman,im in Aus and ive ordered twice from Seedboutique.com with no problems at all.

If you didnt already know,there is a small Aussie seed bank.

http://www.pottysworld.org/oscommerce2/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=d20f63fa3a6af4c9292264f3ac6c2609

WM.


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for the link mate i didnt kno about it cant wait to get some good seeds


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

What strain are you thinking of buying?


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

im not to sure yet im looking for a small plant that is reletivly easy to grow indoors


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Northern lights is a nice small plant(100% indica),easy to grow and produces award winning cannabis.

Im growing Super Skunk(from that link) atm,growing outdoors.I got 9/10 sprouts,there all indica and very easy to grow.

I recommend them,just be prepared for the smell..come flower they are gona REEK!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Bushman,i saw a few of your sprout pics in the gallery.Are you growing them in the bush?.AKA guerilla style?


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

yeh they are a few seeds my mate gave me a while ago they arn't growing very much tho lol i think i need bigger pots or somthing and the weather lately hasn't been very good, i am also growing a little plant in a toolbox in my room heres a pic its just an experiment until i save up for a proper setup and some good seeds


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Check the drainage holes with your outdoor sprouts,you may see roots if there potbound(in need for bigger pots).

Also have you fed them at all?

The sprout in that pic looks overfed.Give it plain water untill the yellow edges die away.

BTW,where abouts in NSW are ya(if ya dont mind me asking ofcourse).


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

i put some fertilzer in the 1 that got burnt (stupid mistake lol) and the rest are just sitin in the bush i go down and water then every few days because its raining heaps i havnt been down much, and im from sydney what about you?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Next time you go down,check drainage holes for roots,and you might wanna give em a small feed of nutes.try 1/4.

Im up the central coast,i used to live in syd about 6 months ago.Near manly.


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

Will do thanks for the help  have a good 1


----------



## karmacat (Apr 5, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Hey Bushman,im in Aus and ive ordered twice from Seedboutique.com with no problems at all.
> 
> If you didnt already know,there is a small Aussie seed bank.
> 
> ...


Growing some Mystic green from there myself Wiseman,looking good so far.


----------

